# New Cherry Head s



## t_mclellan (Apr 3, 2010)

Here is a group of Cherry Heads my partner & I just received yesterday.

Male






Male





Female





Female





Female





& you there in the blue shirt looking over your wife's shoulder.
NO, They are not for sale!


----------



## terryo (Apr 3, 2010)

Tom, they are absolutely stunning. Could you post a picture of your enclosure? I'm working on mine and always looking for some idea's.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 3, 2010)

Female #2 is a looker, gosh she is pretty. They are all very nice, congrats!!!

Kristina


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 3, 2010)

terryo said:


> Tom, they are absolutely stunning. Could you post a picture of your enclosure? I'm working on mine and always looking for some idea's.



Their new home.
These are old, There have been a few changes.


----------



## cdmay (Apr 3, 2010)

You dawg.


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 3, 2010)

cdmay said:


> You dawg.



Bow wow ERrrruff!


----------



## Candy (Apr 3, 2010)

Are you sure they'll not for sale because Dale needs a girlfriend more his size or bigger.  If your not going to sell any maybe Dale can stop by for a visit.  Very nice looking group.  I love their enclosure now you've given me some ideas. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Scooter (Apr 3, 2010)

They are beautiful congrats!


----------



## allegraf (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## terryo (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow! I love it. Thanks Tom.


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, your enclosure sets a pretty high bar for us mere mortals. 

Who's the guy on the roof "facing" the camera? 

I like the last one best...that jazzy orange/red combination and twinkling eye!


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 5, 2010)

The guy on the roof is my animal partner "Fred".


----------



## Kymiie (Apr 6, 2010)

Very Pretty, xx


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 6, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Well, your enclosure sets a pretty high bar for us mere mortals.
> 
> Who's the guy on the roof "facing" the camera?
> 
> I like the last one best...that jazzy orange/red combination and twinkling eye!





Let me straighten something out before anyone goes thinkin I'm "CREATIVE" or "HANDY"!
That is a pen that Fred started building over 20 years ago & it is NOT at my house!
Fred & I have keeping animals together for many years. 
I talked about him a while ago in" Redfoot NERD's" thread on "OLD Fl. Herpers"

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-12837-page-1.html

A great thread! We should resurrect that one!

Anyway my pens are just walled off sections of my yard. 
My animals are outside all year except for a few days (this winter was about 3 weeks) when it gets really bad, Too cold or a hurricane! 

Here is 1.






& a hatchling grow out pen.






Please note that my pens get primped or trimmed once a year if I feel truly energetic maybe TWICE!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 6, 2010)

So...you _made_ him pose like that? Did you pay him?


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 6, 2010)

No he was putting hardware cloth on the top of the pen.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 6, 2010)

Geez, the things some people will do for publicity...

Of course, anyone named Fred is likely to be skilled at carpentry and mechanics. 

Still feeling pretty "sour grapes" over the lush greenery of your friend's tortoise enclosure...in about six weeks, I'll get over it as my own plot of land comes to life again!


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 7, 2010)

Sour GRAPES! 
My Redfoots LOVE those!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Tom: What kind of tree is that in the first picture of your yard?


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 7, 2010)

A yellow Tabebuya.
I also have a purple Tabebuya.
The Yellow flowers in the spring & the Purple flowers less but all year (but winter).
Both flowers are edible.

You want seeds?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2010)

t_mclellan said:


> You want seeds?



Yes, please!! I looked it up online and according to "The Florida Gardener" it will grow in zone 9. It is also called the trumpet tree, with no bad habits listed.


----------

